# Eye problems



## lestat (Feb 25, 2007)

First off, I will be quite embarrassed if this is just a normal shedding thing, but I didn't think their eyes shed... So I'll post this, just in case, while I do a bunch of research. 

I have three new baby Leptopelis vermiculatus (Big Eyed Tree Frogs). Two seem to be doing great. The third, however, has very foggy eyes. I think this is a new development since yesterday, but it could possibly have started the day before. He keeps his eyes half shut or completely shut. He opened them for me for the pictures, so you can get a pretty good look. I had my macro lens out, so these are super close up. The third photo is of one of the healthy frogs for comparison. 

Both eyes are like that, and appear to have a few tiny bumps. 

I was reading a bit about corneal lipidosis, thanks to some links someone here showed me. It looks like it -could- be that, but I know every little about it. I do not know of a vet who knows anything about frogs, but in the past I've been able to explain a situation and have a vet help me get what I need. If someone can tell me what to use, I can try my best to get it. I have used Terramycin on completely other animals in the past (cats, birds, rodents...) Does anyone know if it is safe for frogs?

Any help or suggestions are appreciated! 



















One of the healthy frogs:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

typically corneal lipidosis is not seen in juvenile frogs. In juveniles it is more often related to some infection, or irritation of the eyes which can be due to enviromental causes. 

In a quick glance (meaning I could have missed it) in Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry (2001, Krieger Press), I do not see any references to terramycin use in amphibians. 

If you have a vet that is willing to work with you then I suggest (rather strongly) in investing into the above book. 

Ed


----------



## vet_boy77 (Feb 10, 2005)

It's looks like corneal edema- the swelling of the cornea secondary to another problem (kind of like how an injured ankle swells). The exact cause is what we need to find out. 
I'm not totally sure of all the reasons in frogs but viruses, eye injury, irritants, as well as bacterial infections are possible. The fact he is the only one with the problem makes me think injury is possible. A vet can stair the cornea to look for tears as well as get a very close up look.
Best of luck.
John


----------

